# JoJo's - My Dogs Life



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all my cockapoo loving friends,

Sorry that I’ve been a little quiet lately! I have been busy creating a fun and hopefully informative blog which is basically all about me and ‘my dog’s life’ (hence the blog name). I wanted to share with others my cockapoo experiences and how I became the crazy cockapoo JoJo I am today. I have really enjoyed creating my new blog so far, as my dogs are such a big part of my life and as we all know from this forum, sharing experiences and opinions is really useful as well as being great fun. I have added ‘I Love My Cockapoo’ to my blog roll as it is one of my favourite forums and communities, which includes all of you. 

I really hope you like it and would welcome you all to leave comments if you feel you would like to, and if you think you can handle regular updates from me then you can sign up to my newsletter too. Also please tell your friends as it may contain some interesting posts which would suit any dog owner or new puppy owner in the future. I have loads of ideas and just want to share them with you all. 

Ha ha ha and yes I still moan about my darling hubby on the blog, but have decided to finally put a name (and face perhaps) to my long suffering best friend – hey you could even help me talk him into getting cockapoo number 4 sooner rather than later xxxxx

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi all my cockapoo loving friends,
> 
> Sorry that I’ve been a little quiet lately! I have been busy creating a fun and hopefully informative blog which is basically all about me and ‘my dog’s life’ (hence the blog name). I wanted to share with others my cockapoo experiences and how I became the crazy cockapoo JoJo I am today. I have really enjoyed creating my new blog so far, as my dogs are such a big part of my life and as we all know from this forum, sharing experiences and opinions is really useful as well as being great fun. I have added ‘I Love My Cockapoo’ to my blog roll as it is one of my favourite forums and communities, which includes all of you.
> 
> ...


Oh, you're bad, Jo-Jo - I was supposed to be studying this evening and I've already spent all of it on the forum. Now you've given me another distraction! I'm going to be strong (and will look at it while I'm supposed to be working tomorrow ) 

Right, logging off now. Rosie is giving me a disapproving look


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Do your studying first Louise ... I hope you like it xxxxx

Love to Rosie Posie xxxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness you have been busy! That is fantastic, love it! :twothumbs: Gorgeous pictures of your dogs and love the recipes. I will definitely be making liver cake!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you Sarah .... and thank you for registering for the news letter  I will continue to make it fun and very JoJo style information just for you xxxxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JoJo - Great site and a great idea xxxxxxx

...........though You wait until they bay for blood for daily updates xxxxxxxxxxx

Stephen xxx



............Me.........I just wanted to see you with your puppies out ! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

JoJo with her puppies are on their..... 

Good idea for a post ... JoJo with her puppies out   

Thank you Stephen for your kind comments ... always much appreciated xxx


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Fantastic JoJo, well done you x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW

You have been busy  Well done its brill!


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Love the blog. I am going to be hooked waiting for updates! Great job, it looks as though you have spent ages on it. 

J x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It is so much fun .. and it is my life, hence the name ‘My Dogs Life’ .... 

Thanks for all the great feedback .. and thank you for signing up to my news letter .. I will try to bring a smile to your face and will share my cockapoo experience with you 

I want you to feel part of it too......


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous JoJo... you have been busy... its a great sourse of info a fabulous tool. well done x x x x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen thank you for adding a comment on the blog .... your feedback is so much appreciated .. and it means so much to have your support


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Without a doubt, all your research is there and is then so accessable to others ... all you need to know about cockapoos _in one place_ . It makes great informative but at the same time informal reading its fab... look forward to reading more x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You have made me smile .. I have loads of ideas I am working on .. so keep checking back


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

hey how exciting JoJo has become a Veteran .. now I do feel old ... so old I didn't even notice it had happened ha ha ha 

Thank you all so much for your support, you are great cockapoo friends xxxxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Fantastic blog JoJo- enjoyed it very much and of course all you lovely doggie pictures.

Well done xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow what agreat blog ! great recipes !

Can i ask you about the eye test ,would you recommend having it done even if you are not going to breed from your dog plus one of it's parents has had the test done?

Also maybe a stupid question but how should you clean the ears for best results .

Thanks dx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Wow what agreat blog ! great recipes !
> 
> Can i ask you about the eye test ,would you recommend having it done even if you are not going to breed from your dog plus one of it's parents has had the test done?
> 
> ...


Hi Donna 

I can only give you my personal advice on this one ... 

When you say eye testing, there are different types of eye tests which breeders use, not to get too technical here but if one of the parents were Optigen DNA tested with a clear/normal result .... the pups will not be affected by PRA. By there is another type of eye test which test dogs on a yearly basis, this is an ongoing test but it does show up other eye conditions .

My answer would be no you don't need to test your dog unless you wish or have the desire to breed them, but at the same time none of us want to own a puppy which could potentially go blind .. it is a sad thought I know and a personal choice ... let me know what eye tests the parents had and I will let you know my opinion from there... I can only advise you what I would do :S

I hope my blog makes it clear to all cockapoo owners the difference in types of eye tests. 

For example I have seen cockapoos being sold with the advert reading clear eye tested parent.. now that sound great to most buyers, but after much research the eye was a yearly test known as BVA and a cockapoo with a clear eye test at the age of 2 could pass this test with no PRA being detected during this eye examination.... however this dog could start to show the affects of this disease by the age of 4 (all examples here, I am just trying to explain it in an easy manor) and by this time produced 2 litter .. which is a terrible thought, as depending on the other parents results .. could be producing affected pups which may go blind over time.

I am really for PRA DNA testing via Optigen .... like I said this is just my experience and my feeling on the matter.

I am pleased you like the blog and it was created to help people like me and you have somewhere to refer to


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

fallon said:


> Very impressed JoJo love it xxxxx


Sarah, coming from someone with so much experience that comment means the world to me.. thank you so much xxxx 

I am really enjoying my research and just want to share it with others in true JoJo style (with a bit of fun added)... its basically my life and cockapoo experiences to be shared with others xxx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Great blog JoJo. I love the way that you've managed to be informative and non-judgemental at the same time. You're giving people information but not making them feel bad. Well done!roud:


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Loved it, well done you.

Jane and Betty


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

just caught up with your blog JoJo, sending :hug:


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

A tough decision JoJo. Sending hugs to you :hug:and I'm sure such a cutie as Eevie will be loved loads by her new owners.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

You are very brave to share this experience. I'm sure that Oakley and Honey will be giving you lots of cuddles and love to help you through :hug:


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Have been following your blog and find it a great read. You must be so brave, I'm too soft I would have have just ended up with another addition.


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

JoJo
What a fab idea but now another addiction to add to my growing list!!!naughty JoJo fixing our uncontrollable cockapoo habit-where will it all end??
Poor littlle "prince" Leo not even home yet and mummy already a raving cockapoo addict-groomed and encouraged by this forum and now by JoJo's new Blog and me only a one finger typer,computer illiterate,-TAKE NOTE ALL NEW AS YET UNADDICTED-TOO LATE-you WILL BUY A COCKAPOO-personally I cant wait for Thursday and the ultimate "cockapoo fix" our own JD baby !!!!!!-YES! way to go JOJO XXXXX


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

On the plus side, I hardly ever look at Facebook these days


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the info on ear cleaning.

I also think you sound as if your going to be a fabulous breeder !


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm obviously not very good at using this forum site, I look several times a day at New Posts.

But how did I manage to miss this one 

So glad I've found it now. Its an excellent blog JoJo and very informative, thank you. I've registered too


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Your feedback has been amazing .. Thank you all so much for you lovely comments and ongoing support... 

I love my cockapoo friends ... you are the best xxxx

Better getting blogging JoJo styling, don't want to disappoint you all .... really I mean it thanks .. I just want to share my doggy experiences with you all, it is a bit of fun and it keeps me out of trouble too...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning All, 

I would just like to say a massive thank you to all my cockapoo friends for your ongoing support.

I couldn't create a blog all on my own and would like to thank Ken (my hubby), my friend Mandy for the amazing contribution, my cockapoo’s Oakley & Honey (I will give them a chicken wing to thank them), and all my cockapoo friends on here for you ongoing support, kind comments and help...

The blog seems to be getting good feedback from cockapoo owners, cockapoo breeders and potential cockapoo owners too ... which is wonderful  

Please continue to enjoy it ... 

Love JoJo (Your Cockapoo Friend) xxx


----------

